# New member from Indiana



## numbersdynasty (May 1, 2011)

Hello everyone, I am a student EMT-B. I finish my training in July, followed by my practical etc. Anyone else from Indiana on here?


----------



## johnrsemt (May 2, 2011)

I was in Indiana for 21 years,  12 in EMS:  so welcome  even though I am not there now


----------



## johnrsemt (May 2, 2011)

There are quite a few people on here from Indiana;


----------



## medicstudent101 (May 2, 2011)

Yes sir. I live in the indianapolis area but work a little down south. I'm in the process of finishing up my medic. Best of luck to ya!!


----------



## Epi-do (May 2, 2011)

I work in the Indy metro area.  Welcome!


----------



## rmabrey (May 2, 2011)

Southwest corner of Indiana here


----------



## foxfire (May 2, 2011)

Welcome! Not from Indiana, but from Iowa. B)


----------



## katgrl2003 (May 2, 2011)

Indianapolis here!


----------



## emtME (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm a California-to-Indiana transplant.  So yes, I'm from Indiana. Hi! *waves*


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 26, 2011)

Brown does like Indiana, nice scenery and awesome people 

Now, Brown might be biased in that the user formerly known as Mrs Brown is from Indiana


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 26, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown does like Indiana, nice scenery and awesome people
> 
> Now, Brown might be biased in that the user formerly known as Mrs Brown is from Indiana



What the heck did I miss?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 26, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> Indianapolis here!


Also from Indy.  Ask Kat, I'm just as evil in person as I am on here. LOL


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 26, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Also from Indy.  Ask Kat, I'm just as evil in person as I am on here. LOL



Yes, you are, but you look better in person 

What, Brown likes scrubs .....


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 26, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Yes, you are, but you look better in person
> 
> What, Brown likes scrubs .....


You worry me some times there my Kiwi compatriot. LOL


----------



## Liam82 (Aug 26, 2011)

From nw indiana also a student


----------



## Shooter (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm in Greenwood and also a EMT-B student at IUPUI.


----------



## emtME (Aug 26, 2011)

Shooter said:


> I'm in Greenwood and also a EMT-B student at IUPUI.



AHHHH where did you get the info about the IUPUI EMT-B program? Is this the one that just started in the basement of the med sci building? I tried so hard to get in touch with someone about that program...


----------



## surfinluke (Aug 26, 2011)

foxfire said:


> Welcome! Not from Indiana, but from Iowa. B)





What part of Iowa?


----------



## Shooter (Aug 26, 2011)

emtME said:


> AHHHH where did you get the info about the IUPUI EMT-B program? Is this the one that just started in the basement of the med sci building? I tried so hard to get in touch with someone about that program...



That would be the one.

Contact: Justin Hively, EMS Educator
Justin.Hively@IndianapolisEMS.org


----------



## emtME (Aug 26, 2011)

Shooter said:


> That would be the one.
> 
> Contact: Justin Hively, EMS Educator
> Justin.Hively@IndianapolisEMS.org



Yeah. he never responded. =( How many classes have you guys had?  Would I be way behind if I somehow found a way to join now?


----------



## Shooter (Aug 27, 2011)

emtME said:


> Yeah. he never responded. =( How many classes have you guys had?  Would I be way behind if I somehow found a way to join now?



We have had two classes, Tuesday/Thursday. I don't feel that you would be behind. We have covered four chapters so far.


----------



## epipusher (Aug 28, 2011)

New member here. Also work and live in Indianapolis.


----------

